# MudRunner vs Compound Tube



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What are you guys thoughts? 

PA has a mudrunner that hasn't worked right since day one. I used them at the plant, so I know how they are supposed to operate. Maybe I'll have to get him to bring it in and make a vid.

I have no experience with compound tubes what so ever. Seems that one advantage to the compound tube is you can vary its length if needed (closet fronts).

Pros/Cons, experiences, etc.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm new to the Mudrunner but I like it. Whoever suggested stiffer mud is giving bad advice. Keep it thin just as you would your tube. Mine seems to run fine but then I have never had another to compare it to but I do know how a tool should work.
I also like the tube very much for doing angles. At least you can control the flow of mud much easier especially in low spots where more is needed to flush out nicely and not have to slow down. 
As far as speed goes they are about the same considering a Mudrunner I believe should go a little further in one fill...IF you have a nicely filled tape coat to start with.
Tube and flusher/angle head is more forgiving I think. I'd be happier if I only paid $450 instead of $750 for my Mudrunner though. Neither is a bad choice. The Mudrunner is a little too pricey.
I still prefer the tube in closets. Much easier to do the tight ones with a tube.The Mudrunner is quite long.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have everything, Now I seem to look at the runner and think, Dam thing, I need a pump to fill it, Then its a big clean up, Now I just reach for the tube and flushers and into it. For finish coats anyway. But for fitting beads the tube and mud heads are great. I guess if I had a big job on now I would reach for the runner to apply mud then flush off but its smaller houses for me lately.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I'm new to the Mudrunner but I like it. Whoever suggested stiffer mud is giving bad advice. Keep it thin just as you would your tube. Mine seems to run fine but then I have never had another to compare it to but I do know how a tool should work.
> I also like the tube very much for doing angles. At least you can control the flow of mud much easier especially in low spots where more is needed to flush out nicely and not have to slow down.
> As far as speed goes they are about the same considering a Mudrunner I believe should go a little further in one fill...IF you have a nicely filled tape coat to start with.
> Tube and flusher/angle head is more forgiving I think. I'd be happier if I only paid $450 instead of $750 for my Mudrunner though. Neither is a bad choice. The Mudrunner is a little too pricey.
> I still prefer the tube in closets. Much easier to do the tight ones with a tube.The Mudrunner is quite long.



Mud thickness is up to the individual and is affected by the strength of the particular gas spring ( they seem to vary ) in the unit. I could easily run thicker mud in my sample than I could in a corner box. I bought mine in 2003 and the spring although a bit weaker, is still pushing mud out. 

Obviously, too thick of mud and it won't push, or push very slowly. Too thin and you have to very aware of the flow control ( twist amount ). Like anything, it just takes time.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> I have everything, Now I seem to look at the runner and think, Dam thing, I need a pump to fill it, Then its a big clean up, Now I just reach for the tube and flushers and into it. For finish coats anyway. But for fitting beads the tube and mud heads are great. I guess if I had a big job on now I would reach for the runner to apply mud then flush off but its smaller houses for me lately.


I use the tubes as well as the MR also.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using the runner for a few years now and love it. I personally find I have more control with the runner as opposed to the tube.
The gas spring (it looks like a gas strut like that used on car hoods) is replaceable ( $99.00 at All-Wall http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TapeTech-MudRunner-Parts/)

The other option would be to get it re-gassed. I have gas struts on my trailer and have had them re-gassed. It is not that difficult the bloke that did mine came out and did it on site.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I flash out with cfs


----------

